# Another set of ARH headers installed



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

I just got back from American Racing Headers with some awesome headers. I went with 1 7/8" headers and catted connection pipes. I watched the whole install and the is plenty of room between the headers and the steering shaft. I was able to put atleast one finger around the steering shaft, all the way around. There is also tons of room between the headers and the steering rack. I want to thank Nick at American Racing Headers and Carmen from the Vette Doctors. Between them two, I ended up with 371/375 with a full exhaust intake and tune. My original number with only the Lingenfelter CAI and SLP catback was 344/342. So I picked up about 27/32. Ill post a ton of pics from the install as well as a scan of the dyno sheet. If you need a set of headers, I highly recommend American Racing Headers because of there superb quality, fitment and power. :burnout: :burnout: :burnout:

The day started off with a few dyno passes. I ended up making 344/342









After the dyno, the car went inside American Racing Headers for a set of 1 7/8" headers









The stock exhaust was removed and the headers were installed

























I found some crimps in the stock exhaust when I was looking at it on the floor.

















Its hard to see in these pictures but there is plenty of clearance between the headers and steering shaft. The headers clear the steering rack by a long ways. Its as good as it will get with any design.


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

Here are a few finished pictures













































The Dyno sheet. This has the pre-header, after headers, and after headers and tune.









And a few other goodies I saw while I was there.

















All in all it was a fun day. I cant wait to get this bad boy to the track.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

congrats. i ordered a set with cross pipes yesterday. waiting for them to come in they look great.


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

jmd said:


> congrats. i ordered a set with cross pipes yesterday. waiting for them to come in they look great.


I think I was in the office when you called. You were the one who ordered the x pipe right? (I think thats what you mean by cross pipes)


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Sweet gains. Now tell me, how the HELL do you keep that undercarriage so clean!! Very nice.


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

Habuzaki said:


> Sweet gains. Now tell me, how the HELL do you keep that undercarriage so clean!! Very nice.


Only 3000 miles on the car. :lol:


----------

